# Crater of Diamonds State Park



## Anne (Jan 25, 2014)

In Arkansas - anyone been there, and is it worth the trip, even for sightseeing??  Looks like a fun place to dig around...some people there told my sis and her hubby not to go there in the off-season, as they might get mugged.   I thought that strange, as I would think there would always be someone there if the park was open.
And who knows; might even find a diamond; seems like someone finds one every so often.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 25, 2014)

Anne, have never been there, but it sounds like an interesting place.  I just read 24 relatively recent reviews on the place and everyone highly recommended it, no mention of criminal activity, but you could call the local police department and see if they have had problems there. Tried to put the link up but couldn't get it to work.  

Last October a young girl found this chunk, so it happens:
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/10/22/oklahoma-teen-finds-385-carat-diamond-at-arkansas-state-park/


----------



## Anne (Jan 26, 2014)

I doubt there's much criminal activity; don't know why they warned them about it enough to scare them into not going.  Thought it would be fun to see, and who knows...I'm not that lucky, but it's always possible we'd find something.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 26, 2014)

Anne, did you check out their website?  It sounds like a nice park with lots of different activities.  There are a lot of beautiful parks and rivers in Arkansas if your coming this way for a vacation. 

Here is a link to the state's website: http://www.arkansas.com/things-to-do/crystal-hunting/

I have a nice piece of crystal that looks like the one in the picture that a friend brought back for me when I still lived in Texas.  I live in North Central Arkansas, in the Ozarks, so not near the Ouachita's, although we have been through there and it is beautiful, too.


----------



## Anne (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks, Ozarkgal; yes, I checked out the site last night, and it does look interesting.  We haven't seen a lot of Arkansas, but did go looking for my cousin's place there some years ago - never did find it, lol     I believe it was down around Rogers...drove around in that area; then up to Branson and Exeter to visit friends.   I remember it was quite foggy that morning and I was quite apprehensive...all those very sharp curves and hills; wow!!  

I do think it's a beautiful state, though.  So many untouched areas and gorgeous scenery.  Drove through Mt Home & I think, it was Hillbilly Junction??  At the time I wanted to move to Mt Home, but we ended up in West Plains, MO instead.


----------



## happy2bme (Feb 27, 2014)

I've often wonder where you did for diamonds at and reading this told me where.  I plan to travel quite a bit this summer and that will be one of the places I will go.  That hard thing about traveling is having to do it alone.  This it the summer that I am going to forget about that and get myself out.  thanks for the info on the park


----------



## That Guy (Feb 28, 2014)




----------

